# Large Pony Hunter



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

So I am considering buying this pony.
Large Hunter Prospect Pony for sale

What do guys think? He would be trained english and mostly ridden on trails, or if he shows potential he could be a hunter if they are right about him being a hunter prospect.


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

No one has an opinion on this pony?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Hard to critique without better pictures, but he looks very long in the back.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He does look long in the back, but if he is healthy and sane that is a cracking price. I would certainly go and see him, at that price you could send him out for a couple of months training and you may have a very very nice pony.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I would go take a look at him anyway. 

The photo and photo angle is awful; hard to give an accurate assessment from the photo.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She looks really downhill to me, but not a great photo. At that price would still be worth a look.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

At that price, would definetely check her out.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks long in the back with mutton withers. His shoulder, in this image, looks like he won't be able to be pretty in the air like a hunter. 

Picture isn't really good enough to critique the horse honestly.


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

Elana said:


> Looks long in the back with mutton withers. His shoulder, in this image, looks like he won't be able to be pretty in the air like a hunter.
> 
> Picture isn't really good enough to critique the horse honestly.


Could you explain mutton wither a little more in depth? I know that it means he has, basically, no withers. Would this affect his performance/use at all? I know a long back means that it is weaker but I don't want him to be used as a serious competitor right now (or in the near future) just a couple shows a year participating in hunter hack and flat classes.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Mutton withers can cause a saddle slip issue requiring a crupper and breast plate if they are bad enough. Mutton withers are wide and flat on top. A lot of ponies have mutton withers and need a crupper to help the saddle to not slip around as much. Mules often have the same issue.. and you will see cruppers used on mules.


----------

